# JavaScript Banner Syntax Error



## kinimod (24. Jan 2013)

Hoffentlich kann mir hier jemand helfen.

Ich habe die Fehlermeldungen angehängt! Für mich völlig unverständlich. Die Meldungen sind plötzlich aufgetaucht ohne ersichtlichen Grund. Es handelt sich zwar um ein flash banner doch die Fehlermeldung sagt java. Ich würde mich sehr über feedback freuen!

Das habe ich bisher gamcht:
1. Es gibt noch einen zweiten Banner mit gleichem code. Der funktioniert einwandfrei. Den Code habe ich in den kaputten kopiert und angepasst. Kein erfolg
2. Ich habe unterschieldiche versionen gespeichert - CS6 und CS5 - Kein Erfolg
3. Habe den Code neu geschrieben - Kein Erfolg

Ich bin mir bewusst dass ich hier unter umständen vielleicht nicht 100% im richtigen Forum bin, ich bin nur mit meinem Latein am Ende und habe bisher niemanden gefunden der mir helfen konnte.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


```
import flash.events.Event;
import flash.media.Sound;
import flash.media.SoundChannel;
import flash.text.*

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


stage.addEventListener(Event.ENTER_FRAME,Zusammenpraller);

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


var g1:MovieClip = new MovieClip();
var g2:MovieClip = new MovieClip();
var g3:MovieClip = new MovieClip();
var g4:MovieClip = new MovieClip();

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


function Zusammenpraller(e:Event):void { 
	if (g4.hitTestObject(jumper) && g4.visible)
	{
		g4.visible = false;
		//s1.play();
		scoreBox.text = String(++num_count);
	}

	if (g2.hitTestObject(jumper) && g2.visible)
	{
		g2.visible = false;
		//s1.play();
		scoreBox.text = String(++num_count);
	}

	if (g3.hitTestObject(jumper) && g3.visible)
	{
		g3.visible = false;
		//s1.play();
		scoreBox.text = String(++num_count);
	}

	if (g1.hitTestObject(jumper) && g1.visible)
	{
		g1.visible = false;
		//s1.play();
		scoreBox.text = String(++num_count);
	}

}

	
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
		
var num_count:Number = 0;

scoreBox.text = "0";

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////



stage.addChild(jumper);

jumper.y = 123;
jumper.x = 116;

jumper.addEventListener(Event.ENTER_FRAME, fl_CustomMouseCursor);

function fl_CustomMouseCursor(event:Event)
{
	if (mouseX > 0 && mouseX < 270)
	{
		jumper.x = mouseX;
	}
	
	jumper.y +=1.7
}


////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
```


----------



## SlaterB (24. Jan 2013)

Standardhinweis für den Fall zu langen Wartens:
Java ist nicht JavaScript, es gibt dafür eigene Foren

edit:

```
import flash.events.Event;
import flash.media.Sound;
import flash.media.SoundChannel;
import flash.text.*
```
fehlt da ein Semikolon?


----------



## kinimod (24. Jan 2013)

Ja, da fehlt(e) eins, hat allerdings auch nichts geändert  Danke trotzdem. Auch für den Jave/JavaSkript Hinweis!


----------



## Spin (24. Jan 2013)

Welche Version benutzt du ? AS2 oder AS3, deinem Code zufolge die alte Version. Die Fehler können daran liegen dass du ein AS3 Template nimmst , aber AS2 Code reinschreibst. Mit Javascript hat das hier garnichts zu tun, dass ist reines Actionscript.

Du proggst in der Flash IDE, die super schlecht beim debuggen ist 
Also package Angabe, Klassen angabe ? Welche Version ?


```
class Box extends MovieClip{
	// declare class members
	var box_mc:MovieClip;
	// Constructor that takes mc as argument
	public function Box(passed_mc:MovieClip){
		// assign passed mc to our class member
		box_mc = passed_mc;
	}
}
```

So kenn ich dass, und habe immer "OOP" in Flash geproggt, wenn man es mal brauchte 


Alternativ lösche alles an Code und paste Zeile für Zeile und schaue wo es an der Sytax happert


----------



## kinimod (25. Jan 2013)

Richtig! Ist in AS3 angelegt. Die Datei habe ich aus der Dropbox wiederhergestellt. funktioniert also wieder und brauche keine Hilfe mehr. Dennoch 1000 Dank für die Hilfsbereiten.:applaus: Grüße Dom


----------

